# Lisbon, OH - ID#0205 Jake, M Adult, O/S PTS 8/5



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

This is "JAKE" (avail07/27 ). He and his buddy Johnny were simply dropped off at the pound after hours with no information!! Jake is very friendly and loving. He was wearing a collar but no id. No one has called to report him lost/missing. He has been give a parvo/distemper (7-way) vaccine and has been wormed for 3 days with panacur. 

He is scheduled to be euthanized on WEDNESDAY, AUGUST 5TH

Columbiana Co DP


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Is he on PF yet


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14266509

Where is my mind? This is about the fifth link I've forgotten to post


----------



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

this dog is well mannered and has nice temperament i can tell.
so sad so sad. i wish someone can help him out


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Hi,
I have a friend who is handicap & they might be interested in Jake but we would need help in transport to the Medina area.
Thanks,
Bob...()"o)


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

bunp


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Bump, POOR boy, darn owners !!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

PTS tomorrow


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Tomorrow is his last day


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Someone want to call shelter? I'm too chicken


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

any news


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Jake is still there; has received a full sponsorship (which gives him more time) meaning no pull fee or other fees to rescue him. He is great with other dogs and his kennel is always clean in the morning and he doesn't lift which they said means he's potty trained. Kids came to visit and he liked them, no jumping. Very nce dog. His buddy got adopted so he is getting a little sad.

COME ON SOMEONE!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*



> Originally Posted By: dogsaverJake is still there; has received a full sponsorship (which gives him more time) meaning no pull fee or other fees to rescue him. He is great with other dogs and his kennel is always clean in the morning and he doesn't lift which they said means he's potty trained. Kids came to visit and he liked them, no jumping. Very nce dog. His buddy got adopted so he is getting a little sad.
> 
> COME ON SOMEONE!!


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Hi
I am from Lake Erie German Shep Recsue. I will take him but I need someone to pull him because I am out of town & I will be home on Wed. I called the pound & left a message. I all ready called a couple of families & they are interested in him. If they do not work out, I will have him on our local TV & I will find him a home.
Thanks,
Bob...()"o)


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*



> Originally Posted By: RobertsdogsHi
> I am from Lake Erie German Shep Recsue. I will take him but I need someone to pull him because I am out of town & I will be home on Wed. I called the pound & left a message. I all ready called a couple of families & they are interested in him. If they do not work out, I will have him on our local TV & I will find him a home.
> Thanks,
> Bob...()"o)


Anyone in the area able to help Bob???

Note: I adopted Buck from LEGSR.


----------



## RvUsa (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

I may be able to help, I live about 45 mins from Lisbon, and believe it or not, I may be going to Erie sometime this week. 

Pm or email me at [email protected] and maybe we can work something out!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*



> Originally Posted By: John BibbeeI may be able to help, I live about 45 mins from Lisbon, and believe it or not, I may be going to Erie sometime this week.
> 
> Pm or email me at [email protected] and maybe we can work something out!


John would you be able to pull Jake for Bob? 

Hope you guys can work it out for Jake.


----------



## RvUsa (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Yep, I can pull him, and keep him for a couple days, I have a nice shop, that he can stay in, and if other arrangements can't be made, we could probably even be able to take him to Erie.

I just need directions on how this would work at the shelter etc.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*



> Originally Posted By: John BibbeeYep, I can pull him, and keep him for a couple days, I have a nice shop, that he can stay in, and if other arrangements can't be made, we could probably even be able to take him to Erie.
> 
> I just need directions on how this would work at the shelter etc.


Bob????


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

Hi,
Thanks for the help. I received a call the the pound & Jake was 
ADOPTED!!
Bob...()"o)


----------



## RvUsa (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

That's great news!!!! If I can help with any others let me know!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH - Jake O/S PTS 8/5*

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------

